# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Rostov-na-Donu

## Suzu

I was born there, I loved the city, anyone else from the area on forums?

----------


## JB

I was there for 2 weeks in Sept visiting my inlaws. I love my family but was not thrilled with Rostov. My family lives in Oxai which is a sad combination of crumbling historic buildings and crumbling Soviet ones. We made the trip into Rostov many times to tour and visit friends but it was always an exhausting experience. The park in the center with the fountain and the concert hall was pretty, but only around the main fountain. It was very depressing to walk where the once beautiful gardens and other fountains have turned into piles of weed choked rubble. We also went to the port for lunch and thought it needed some serious repairs. The walkway along the river was only nice near the cafes. Took a rocket boat upriver to visit the beaches and had a hard time finding a beach that wasn't completely covered in trash and broken bottles. Some of the places that have had remodeling and restoration were pretty (the pedestrian pathway that goes past the main library) but on the whole I'd say most of Rostov needs a lot of repair. 
I do love the food in the south, but the heat,crowds in the city, depressing atmosphere of faded glory and walking in sandles on the old crumbling sidewalks made me long for my home in the North.

----------


## FL

"Oxai" sounds like something Japanese. 
Аксай Aksay 
Аксай – Аксу "чистая, белая вода".
Aksay means "white water" (in Turkic languages: «ak» - white, «su» - water).
Акбулак - "белый родник".

----------


## JB

I never said I could spell! Also can't type in Russian since I cleaned my computer after a bad virus attack. But you spelled it right in Russian.

----------

手机铃声 手机铃声包月下载 歌手专区 自写彩信 专题地带 和弦铃声特效铃声 彩信中心 免费点歌 免费电影 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载  铃声包月 铃声包月 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声  手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声 免费手机铃声下载  铃声 手机铃声 下载铃声 手机铃声下载 免费铃声彩信下载 彩铃 电影 免费手机铃声下载 电影 铃声下载 铃声下载 美女 铃声 彩信 电影下载 免费电影 下载电影 最新电影 手机和弦铃声手机和旋铃声手机铃声bt电影 mp3

----------

手机铃声手机铃声包月下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载铃声包月 铃声包月手机铃声 手机铃声 免费手机铃声下载

----------


## JB

Maybe I cleaned my computer too well  ::   I can't read these 2 posts, all I see are little dots instead of letters  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Maybe I cleaned my computer too well   I can't read these 2 posts, all I see are little dots instead of letters

 I have squares  ::  I think someone is spamming in Chinese. It's not the first time that happens.  ::  But anyway you can be sure that it's not your computer.

----------


## Triton

Yeah, these are Chinese hieroglyphes, I can see them, cos I have Chinese font installed. I wonder why is this guy posting Chinese spam in the "Russian cities" forum and not in "Chinese Lounge"?  ::

----------


## Friendy

He did it in Spanish lounge too and much more than here. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 0&start=90 Maybe he posted in Chinese lounge too? Prize for the one who finds it.  ::

----------


## JB

Here's a picture from my vacation in Rostov in September...  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ ... 130158.jpg

----------


## Kirkenes

A good friend of mine lives in Rostov Oblast and I'm interested in possibly visiting the area sometime during the next couple of years.

----------


## Ramil

Jb posted on October 4, 2005. Is this a record?  ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Jb posted on October 4, 2005. Is this a record?

   ::   ::   ::  Just in time to make the 2007 Hall of Lame.))))

----------


## Kirkenes

For the record I was aware of the fact that the thread hadn't had any recent activity and didn't really expect a reply from the person who originally started the thread.   ::   
I'm still fairly new here and am interested in learning more about the Rostov Oblast.  I found this thread while I was looking to see if anyone had already started a thread about Vogodonsk.  Would it have been better if instead of posting to this thread I had started a new thread titled Rostov Oblast?   ::   
Some message boards I frequent encourage posters not to start new threads when a similar thread already exists.  So what exactly is the policy here at MasterRussian?   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

We're just joking with you anyway.   ::  I'm not sure if there's any exact rule on governing the laws of posting old topics, so we'll just have to wait until Lampada gets around to this thread.   ::  
...and it's better you posted on an old thread in the 'Russian Cities' forum than in the GD board. RusCities is almost as dead as the Japanese lounge!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> For the record I was aware of the fact that the thread hadn't had any recent activity and didn't really expect a reply from the person who originally started the thread.    
> I'm still fairly new here and am interested in learning more about the Rostov Oblast.  I found this thread while I was looking to see if anyone had already started a thread about Vogodonsk.  Would it have been better if instead of posting to this thread I had started a new thread titled Rostov Oblast?    
> Some message boards I frequent encourage posters not to start new threads when a similar thread already exists.  So what exactly is the policy here at MasterRussian?

 I don't hold any official title here, but I think that in your case a new thread is better.  ::  And I don't think any policy exists here on that matter.  
I've been through Rostov Oblast from start to end in nearly every town that has population over 10k.  ::  And I've seen every road there  ::  Well, almsot. It's fairly developed region by Russian standards. I like Rostov, especially the part on the left bank of the Don river (if you know what I mean)  ::  As for the rest locations - the hotels are divided in three categories - bad, worse and terrible  ::  
Generally I have good memories remaining about Rostov Oblast compared to the ones I have about some other parts of Russia where I'd happenned to visit in my life.

----------

